# Fragen zum feedern



## Feeder-Fischer (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo User,
Bin neu hier im Forum, und ich hoffe, dass mein Thema hier richtig ist #c

Habe seit 2 Tagen die Fox Method feeder 12 ft  3,60 m.
habe extra eine feinere Rute gewählt, da ich fast nur in stillen gewässern fische.

Als Spitze hab ich die Fox Carbon 3 oz.
(welche mir noch sehr weich vorkommt)

jetzt kommt gleich mal die erste Frage. Wie viel WG hat die Rute überhaupt? Das hab ich noch nicht finden können.

Dann die 2. Frage, welche Montage.
...Hab mir da einfach mal eine gebaut, nach einem Bild einer Zeitschrift. Die besteht einfach aus einer grosen und einer kleinen Schlaufe. das graue auf dem Bild ist einfach ein kleiner schlauch. habe sie heute orgen schon ausprobiert und sie war sehr verhedderungsfrei.

Was benutzt ihr für Montagen.?


----------



## RheinBarbe (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*



Feeder-Fischer schrieb:


> Hallo User,
> Bin neu hier im Forum, und ich hoffe, dass mein Thema hier richtig ist #c
> 
> Habe seit 2 Tagen die Fox Method feeder 12 ft  3,60 m.
> ...


Zur Rute...keine Ahnung. Konnte die noch nicht mal über google finden.

Zur Montage: Ich feedere mit Futterkorb am AT-Boom, Perle, Wirbel, Vorfach, Haken. Alles an monofiler Schnur.


----------



## Barsch26 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

Hallo,

du benutzt eine 3oz spitze für ein stillgewässer ich benutze eine 1,5 oz spitze fürs stillgewässer und werfe ohne probleme 40 g mit futter.

Bei Feederuten dient die spitze der Bissanzeige und das die so wabelig sind ist so üblich du darfst beim werfen halt nicht so durchziehen.


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

Hallo,
heut morgen habe ich einen 20gr Korb genommen und mit futter voll gemacht.(Mit futter ca 40-45gr)  Bin so ca 20 meter rausgekommen|uhoh: 

Es liegt aber warscheinlich nur drann, dass ich immer zu vorsichtig bin und mich ned so fest auswerfen trau |rolleyes
(ist meine erste federrute)


----------



## jörg81 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*



Feeder-Fischer schrieb:


> Dann die 2. Frage, welche Montage.
> ...Hab mir da einfach mal eine gebaut, nach einem Bild einer Zeitschrift. Die besteht einfach aus einer grosen und einer kleinen Schlaufe. das graue auf dem Bild ist einfach ein kleiner schlauch. habe sie heute orgen schon ausprobiert und sie war sehr verhedderungsfrei.
> 
> Was benutzt ihr für Montagen.?


  mit der schlaufenmontage kannst eigentlich nichts falsch machen !!!  haut bei mir immer bestens hin#6


----------



## powerpauer (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

@feeder

das mit dem angst bei werfen mit feederrute ist normal -so haben wir alle am Anfang gezittert :q

aber keine angst nach kurze zeit merkt Mann das die feederuten einfach so gebaut sind und die Kräfte bei würf nicht die spitze belasten #c

für still wasser 1-1,5 oder 2 oz spitze verwenden aber Bitte keine 3 oz. #q
Gruß P.


----------



## atzelupe (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

was hast du für einen schnurstärke drauf ?
ne 0,18er mono reicht eigentlich aus


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

hallo,

@ powerpauer:
die 2 oz spitze, welche ich heute hatte, war so weich, dass sich die spitze bei leerem 20gr korb total durchgebogen hat.
Auserdem (kann) es mal gut sein, dass auch ein größerer karpfen anbeist.

@ atzelupe:
Das weis ich jetzt gar nicht genau, aber sie ist auf jeden fall über 0,20


----------



## Tricast (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

Habe seit 2 Tagen die Fox Method feeder 12 ft 3,60 m.
habe extra eine feinere Rute gewählt, da ich fast nur in stillen gewässern fische.

Als Spitze hab ich die Fox Carbon 3 oz.
(welche mir noch sehr weich vorkommt)


Dann die 2. Frage, welche Montage.
...Hab mir da einfach mal eine gebaut, nach einem Bild einer Zeitschrift. Die besteht einfach aus einer grosen und einer kleinen Schlaufe. das graue auf dem Bild ist einfach ein kleiner schlauch. habe sie heute orgen schon ausprobiert und sie war sehr verhedderungsfrei.

Was benutzt ihr für Montagen.?[/QUOTE]

Hallo, aus der Beschreibung der Rute - Fox Method Feeder - würde ich die Rute auch mit Method Feeder angeln. Dann erklärt sich auch die Spitze mit 3 oz. Der Method Feeder wird wie eine Festbleimontage beim Karpfenangeln gefischt mit einem sehr kurzen Vorfach. Suche doch mal nach Montagen für diese Art der Angelei. Googel mal nach Method Feeder oder the Method. Übrigens eine sehr populäre und erfolgreiche Art auf kapitale Friedfische wie Brassen und Karpfen. Als Futter werden dafür Pellets verwendet.

Beim klassischen Feedern würde ich auch die von Dir gewählte Schlaufenmontage wählen. Die Vorfachlänge beträgt standardmäßig ca. 70cm und wird je nach umständen gekürzt oder verlängert. Im Stillwasser würde ich dann Glasfaserspitzen von 1 bis max 2 oz fischen. Als Futter wird klassisches Anfutter benutzt.

Hoffe ich konnte Dir Helfen
Heinz 

PS: Wieviele Spitzen waren denn bei der Rute dabei?


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

hi,
Sorry, die Rute heist Fox *Warrior* Method Feeder 12 ft 3,60m
Ich bin der fan vom klassischen feedern.

Es waren 2 Spitzen dabei. 2oz und 3oz.


Also, ich war heute an einem größerem Baggersee mit ein und Auslauf. Es ging auch ziemlich Wind, und Die Spitze war eindeutig zu weich, weil sie die ganze zeit gewackelt hat, und so. Ich hab auch noch andere feederer gefragt, und die hatten auch alle die härteste/mittlere


----------



## Tricast (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*



Feeder-Fischer schrieb:


> hi,
> Sorry, die Rute heist Fox *Warrior* Method Feeder 12 ft 3,60m
> Ich bin der fan vom klassischen feedern.
> 
> ...


 
_Was hatten denn die Anderen für Feederspitzen? 1 oz, 1,5 oz?_
_Wenn die Spitze bei Wind wackelt ist nicht genug Schnur im Wasser oder der Feederarm wackelt und damit auch die Spitze. Eine feste Auflage benutzen und die Spitzen ganz tief aufs Wasser, wenn nicht sogar paar milimeter rein._

_Gruß Heinz_


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

HI,
auch so ca 2-3 oz.
Ich werd nächsten Sonntag es mal mit meiner 3er an einem Fischreicherem See ausprobieren, und kann dann entscheiden.

Ich darf ab morgen endlich allein Fischen gehen. Habe dieses Jahr die Fischerprüfung bestanden, war aber noch bissl zu jung....Freu^^

''Wenn Du ein Fan vom klassischen Feedern bist, dann hätte ich mir auch eine Feederrute geholt und keine für Method Feeder.''

Wo liegt denn da der unterschied in den ruten?


----------



## atzelupe (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

beim method feedern haken sich die fische selbst und beim normalen feedern musst du nen anschlag setzen


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

Hallo,
áha. doch was hat das mit der Rute zutun? Ist da an der rute was anderes?


----------



## Andal (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

Lass dich von den Zielfischrutenaposteln nicht ins Bockshorn jagen. Wenn du mit der Rute, dem Wurfgewicht und der Aktion klarkommst, dann ist alles in Butter.


----------



## atzelupe (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

richtig


wichtig is nur , dass du die bisse ordentlich erkennen kannst und das du deine körbe auf den wunschplatz bekommst


----------



## Dunraven (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*



Feeder-Fischer schrieb:


> Also, ich war heute an einem größerem Baggersee mit ein und Auslauf. Es ging auch ziemlich Wind, und Die Spitze war eindeutig zu weich, weil sie die ganze zeit gewackelt hat, und so. Ich hab auch noch andere feederer gefragt, und die hatten auch alle die härteste/mittlere



Moin,

mit Wind hatte ich heute auch zu kämpfen, der blies kräftig ins Gesicht. Trotzdem reichte da bei mir die 3/4 Oz Spitze. mit denen kann man auch ohne Probleme 40g Körbe werfen wenn man im See auf 60-70m will. Die Spitze hat mit dem Wurfgewicht nichts zu schaffen, die ist nur für die Bißerkennung, und je empfindlicher um so besser sieht man zaghafte.

Das sich die Spitze biegt ist normal. Die kann ich bei einem 40g Korb ruhig komplett biegen (sollte sie ohne Futter aber nicht da 2 Oz bedeutet sie ist bei 56g im 90 Grad Winkel gebogen, wobei mit Futter hast Du die 56g wohl gerade, also passt perfekt). Was alle härteste mittlere angeht, dann wäre im Stillwasser meine härteste eben die 2 Oz Spitze, wobei die je nach Material sich auch etwas anders verhalten. Wie Du dann Wackeln verhinderst hat Heinz Dir ja erklärt. 

Und was die Frage angeht was da anders an der Rute ist, nicht wirklich was, nur das sie eben auf eine bestimmte Methode "angepasst" ist. Die Schlaufenmontage kannst Du ganz normal da auch nutzen und damit dann normal feedern. Nur ist die Rute eben vom Wg und den Spitzen auf The Method ausgerichtet, sprich hättest Du eine "normale" Feederrute so bis 100g Wg genommen, dann wäre da vermutlich eine 3/4 Oz, 1 Oz, 2 Oz und 3 Oz Spitze dabei bzw. eine der ersten beiden könnte auch fehlen. Hier sind da eben nur die kräftigeren Spitzen dabei und die feinen fehlen. Andal hat es ja gut gesagt, wenn Du damit klar kommst, dann ist es doch ok.


----------



## nostradamus (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

Hallo,

ich würde mir einfach paar feinere spitzen dazu kaufen.

gruß


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

HI,
werde dieses wochenende mal an einen fischreicheren see gehen, und schauen, ob ich auch kleinere bisse (rotaugen) gut erkennen kann. wenn ja ist doch alles ok.

Doch weis jemand, wie viel WG die Rute überhaupt hat? Das steht nirgends drauf. Händler hat gesagt so ca. 60-70 gr... stimmt das?


----------



## nostradamus (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

hallo,

ich bezweifele es, dass du die bisse gut erkennen kannst! wie bereits einige meiner vorredner geschrieben haben, verwenden sie spitzen mit wesentlich feinere spitzen! ich persönlich verwende für ein stehendes gewässer i.a. eine mit 0,5 oz und gehe je nach wind etwas hoch!

nosta


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

HI,
Ein kumpel hat gestern die medium spitze seiner dyno force 3,90 m rute benutzt, weil so ein heftiger wind war, und die Spitze ist 2 mal ca 7 cm nach unten gezuckt, obwohl nur ein rotauge der größe 10cm dran war.
leider weis ich nicht genau, wie viel oz die spitze hat

ich kenn mich ja noch nicht so gut aus, aber meint ihr nicht, dass die oz angabe, je nach baumaterial verschieden ist?


----------



## Dunraven (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

Nein ist sie normal nicht weil die Oz Angabe eben die Angabe ist bei welchem Gewicht die Spitze einen 90 Grad Winkel bildet. 1 Oz ist dabei 28g, also bei einer 3/4 Oz Spitze muss der "Druck" (so nenne ich das mal was ich meine ist die Zugkraft die der Fisch/das Gewicht aufbringen muss um sie in einen 90 Grad Winkel zu bringen) 21g betragen, bei einer 1 Oz Spitze 28g, 2 Oz 56g, 4 oz 112g, usw.

Die Oz Angabe sollte also nicht je nach Material verschieden sein.
Was aber verschieden ist, das ist die Beweglichkeit. Ich ziehe z.B. im Stillwasser Glasfaserspitzen vor. Die sind in der Spitze viel weicher als Carbonspitzen, sie zeigen vorsichtige Bisse also besser an. Außerdem sind sie stabiler und brechen nicht gleich wenn sich die Schnur mal um die Spitze wickelt. Daher finde ich Glasfaser oder die Browning D-Flex Spitzen (weiche Glasfaserspitze mit hartem Carbon als Rückrad) besser als Kohlefaser pur. Wenn DEu ein paar 1 Oz Spitzen vergleichst wirst Du es sehen. Die einen biegen sich weicher in der Spitze (z.B. die ersten 5cm), die anderen biegen sich durchgehender über ein längeres Stück (z.B. 10 cm) aber längst nicht so deutlich wie die weiche Spitze. Denn die 5cm  Biegung ist gleich komplett krumm, die 10cm Biegung aber weniger, dafür auf größerer Länge. 

Es gibt da also schon Unterschiede. Die 2 Oz D-Flex Spitze z.B. finde ich schöner als manche 1 3/4 Oz Carbonspitze. Blos trotz der weicheren Spitze ist die Biegung auf 90 Grad beim selben Druck erreicht.

Und was die Mediumspitze Deines Kumpels angeht, definiere Medium. Bei einer Rute mit 3/4 Oz, 1 Oz und 1 1/2 Oz Spitze ist Medium also 1 Oz. Bei einer mit 3 Oz, 4 Oz, 5 Oz Spitze ist die Mediumspitze 5 Oz.

Und beim Angeln Donnerstag war der heftigste Biß den ich hatte auch ein Rotauge. Es war zwar deutlich größer als 10 cm aber sicher nicht der schwerste Fisch. Wie erzählte ein anderer, ich hatte an meiner 1 Oz Spitze so ein leichtes vibrieren. Ich wusste nicht ob es der Wind ist oder etwas anderes. Nach einiger Zeit habe ich angeschlagen und es war ein Kilobrassen. Andere erzählten das sie ihre 1 Oz Spitze 15 Minuten lang angeschaut hatten und es war gar nichts zu sehen. Die Maden waren aber ausgelutscht, die haben also so empfindlich gebissen das er es trotz 1 Oz Spitze nicht gesehen hat. 

Bei deutlichen Bissen siehst Du es sicher mit allen Spitzen, aber für vorsichtige Bisse ist es eben besser so fein wie möglich zu fangen. Oder hattest Du z.B. noch nie einen Kaulbarsch an der Rute mit der 2-3 Gramm Aalpose der plötzlich dran hing, den Wurm bis zum Arsch geschluckt, und nichts gesehen? 

Ich würde mir auch einfach eine leichtere Spitze dazu holen und gut ist. Du kannst doch jederzeit die Spitze wechseln und da ist es doch besser für alle Fälle ausgerüstet zu sein als sich zu ärgern weil man 10-15 Minuten ohne Biß ist da die Made schon lange platt ist. Und noch etwas solltest Du nicht vergessen. Wenn die Spitze leichter biegt, dann hat der Fisch weniger Widerstand zu spüren. Vergleiche da einfach die 2 Oz Spitze mit einer 3g Pose und die 1 Oz Spitze mit einer 1g Pose. Welche ist sensibler, bei welcher läßt der Fisch schneller los?


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

Hallo,
War heute an einem See. Hab einige große rotfedern mit meiner feeder gefangen.Werde mir auf jeden Fall eine etwas dünnere schnur aufspulen, (und vielleicht die weichere Spitze benutzen.)
Zu dem in Klammern:
Die Rotfedern haben noch sehr sehr zaghaft gebissen, deswegen hat die Spitze nur sehr leicht vibriert. Ein ganz kleines Rotauge dagegen, hat die Spitze wirklich runter geschallt.

Werd mir so ne 20er bis 22er schnur drauf tun. Dünner auf keinen Fall, da bei uns sehr viele große karpfen sind


----------



## Grafbelzebub (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

hi,
ich kling mich mal hier ein dann muss ich nicht extra ein neues Thema aufmachen.
Nun zu meiner Frage:
Wenn ich Feeder dann benutz ich immer 10er Haken.Nur sind die fertig gebundenen Haken ziehmlich schlecht (schlecht gebunden,scheiß Vorfach usw.)Nun will ich meine Haken selber binden weiß aber nicht was ich für Haken nehmen soll. Welche benutzt ihr?
Sie sollten sich auch nicht so leicht verbiegen lasse

MfG


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

Hauptsächlich den Gamakatsu Strong Feeder oder LS 1810B.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gamakatsu-Method...vr_id=&cguid=9b309d861280a0e203c30ef3ffd9a6bc


https://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p1245_LS-1810B.html

Beide sehr scharf, stabil und feindrähtig.#6


#h#h#h


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

hi,
Ich benutz die:
http://www.yetis-angelshop.de/images/product_images/popup_images/228_0.jpg

finde ich sehr gut


----------



## bream1382 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

nehm einfach die gamakatsu mit öhr, das binden is relativ leicht und scharf sind die dinger auch...........frag meine fingerkuppen.

fische seit jehr her beim feedern min. die 2 oz spitze und ganz ehrlich hatte noch nie probleme die bisse zu erkennen. also entweder beissen die fische bei uns kräftiger oder bei euch einfach zu vorsichtig..............*lol*


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

HI,
Das ist bei uns völlig normal, dass sie im Frühjahr viel vorsichtiger beisen.


----------



## Dunraven (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*



Grafbelzebub schrieb:


> Nun will ich meine Haken selber binden weiß aber nicht was ich für Haken nehmen soll. Welche benutzt ihr?
> Sie sollten sich auch nicht so leicht verbiegen lasse
> 
> MfG




Gamakatsu LS 2210R, fällt aber recht groß aus.

@bream1382: Kein wunder wenn Du im Rhein oder in der Weser fischt. Will sagen das hängt auch vom Gewässer ab, und ein Rheinangler wird sicher auch eher sagen das er schwerere nimmt. Abgesehen davon kann man sie natürlich auch mit 2 oz Spitzen sehen. Sie haben dann aber mehr Widerstand und sie sind nicht so deutlich wie mit kleineren Spitzen die sie eben noch deutlicher zeigen.

EDIT: Die Ems ist auch nicht viel besser. Außerdem hast Du ja nicht gesagt in welchen Gewässern Du so fischt und auch keine Angaben zum Wohnort. Wie gesagt meine Aussage sollte klar machen das es vom Gewässer abhängt was man braucht.


----------



## bream1382 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

nix da Rhein, der fliesst im emsland nicht *rofl*:vik::vik:


----------



## Rotty (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

hab mal eine frage zu den schnurklip (wo man schnureinhänkt das man immer gleich distanz werft)

soll man den drinnenlassen oder nicht was giebts für alternativen und was wen tun und karpfen beist



rotty


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

Wenn du Schnur geben musst dann zügig aushängen und drillen.:m
Wenn du aber speziell am Karpfenteich feederst und fast bei jedem Wurf/Drill Schnur geben muss, solltest du die Entfernung anders markieren(Gummi auf der Spule, Fadenstopper auf der Schnur oder wasserfeste Markierung auf der Schnur).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

ich benutze nen Fettstift von Edding


----------



## Dunraven (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

Gibt die Möglichkeit beim Karpfenfeedern ein tück Fahrradschlauch über die Spule zu schieben oder ein "Powergum" zum fixieren nehmen das man in den Clip einhängt. Das kann man dann schnell lösen. Aber im Normalfall habe ich den immer einfach drin, denn bei normalen Brassen und Rotaugen wird eh nicht viel Schnur genommen, so das es da keine Probleme gibt.

Ein Fettstift ist für mich z.B. keine alternative. Wenn schon im Absinken eine kleine Wolke entstehen soll, bzw. das Futter wegen Stillwasser und geringer Tiefe eh nur leicht drin ist, dann überwirft man den Platz und hat den Korb ja schon fast leer wenn man die Schnur dann bis zur Markierung ein kurbelt.


----------



## Rotty (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

aber wen i mit faradschlauch mache dan get ja auch schnur los und muss drotzdem makieren

macht normaler schwarzer edding der schnur was


----------



## nostradamus (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

besonders gut eignet sich ein schwarzer edding bei schwarzer schnur  #6#6


----------



## Rotty (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

danke für die info du wirst wal lehrer nachdem du rentner bist#h


----------



## Dunraven (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fragen zum feedern*

Ja markieren hilft dann schon (wobei man normal doch eh die Entfernung mit zwei Stöcken misst. 5m Abstand, so oft drum herum wickeln bis zum Clip und dann weiß man  bei X Wicklungen hat man die richtige Entfernung), aber es ist nicht nötig. Und es war ja von nur Markieren die Rede, und eine Markierung allein stoppt ja nicht.


----------

